# Smoking a cob pipe. Literally!



## akaAtomix (May 28, 2013)

I just recently starting pipe smoking. My first and only pipe so far is a Missouri Meerschaum Corn Cob pipe. I don't know if I am doing something incorrectly, but I taste the pipe while I'm smoking. It taste like I am smoking the pipe. I have tried several different tobacco's and I always have that same taste at some point during my smoke. It's sorta bitter, and taste like the pipe smells. Anyone else have similar experiences or any ideas on what I am doing wrong?


----------



## Torque (Mar 10, 2013)

I have a new one I picked up two days ago and have a little of that. My other that is several months old doesn't give that taste and didn't after about the first week or two. Once a little carbon builds up that will go away.


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

That is odd, I have not experienced this. However I did have an off flavor that I associated with the pipe. I was very careful to build up an appropriate carbon cake on my cobs. Once that happens you should be gtg. You may want to consider putting some pipe mud in the bottom, that was the thing that took me the longest to build up. At the time though, I didn't have cigars! Go figure. I would smoke the bowl down to ash, and then leave it to sit overnight. After that I would put my thumb over the top of the bowl and give it a good shake to make sure there was a nice even coating of ash to help the carbon along. 

It is possible maybe you smoked something strong in the pipe at one time and you've "ghosted" it? That seems unlikely. I think you will be fine after the carbon gets built up.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I usually get an "off" taste throught the first few bowls using a new cob, but as another poster mentioned, once you build a little carbon up it goes away.


----------



## oletimer54 (Feb 28, 2010)

I got my 1st cob 3 weeks ago, the cheapest unfiltered one. First blend was a english blend (sutliff no.5). I got no taste but pure tabacco.


----------



## bretted432 (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow, maybe it's really bad quality? Never had that happen... Although I thought the title of this thread was hilarious ^_^


----------



## flint fireforge (Dec 16, 2010)

sometimes happens with cobs that have not matured as off the harvest time at least that my experience also be careful of cheap bundles of tobacco with a pipe i wont name the bundle because the tobacco is good even if the cob pipe was lacking....oh and im back from my long hiatus for those that remember me


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't smoke cobs and only smoked one maybe 20 years ago. I remember the odd taste that it had; unsurprisingly of corn. It never lost that, but I didn't smoke it a lot. I understand that it does eventually fade after perhaps ten or twenty bowls at worst. Most say quicker than that. The wood stem also chars and might be giving you the taste you describe. Again, this goes away when the stem has burnt to a nub (or so I'm told). Stick with it. Cake will form at its own pace regardless of any ritual in my opinion. As a novice with cobs I'm no expert on how they need to be broken in.


----------



## oletimer54 (Feb 28, 2010)

steinr1 said:


> I don't smoke cobs and only smoked one maybe 20 years ago. I remember the odd taste that it had; unsurprisingly of corn. It never lost that, but I didn't smoke it a lot. I understand that it does eventually fade after perhaps ten or twenty bowls at worst. Most say quicker than that. The wood stem also chars and might be giving you the taste you describe. Again, this goes away when the stem has burnt to a nub (or so I'm told). Stick with it. Cake will form at its own pace regardless of any ritual in my opinion. As a novice with cobs I'm no expert on how they need to be broken in.


I would have to agree, the first cob I had was damn near perfect. My second the stem or shank went mid way into the bowl. And when the bowl got down to the end I could taste wood. By the third bowl the stem/shank was burned away and looked like my first one. And the taste of burning wood is no more.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray (Jul 22, 2013)

akaAtomix said:


> I just recently starting pipe smoking. My first and only pipe so far is a Missouri Meerschaum Corn Cob pipe. I don't know if I am doing something incorrectly, but I taste the pipe while I'm smoking. It taste like I am smoking the pipe. I have tried several different tobacco's and I always have that same taste at some point during my smoke. It's sorta bitter, and taste like the pipe smells. Anyone else have similar experiences or any ideas on what I am doing wrong?


Welcome to the cob smoking 
I believe that is normal, They say you need at least 5-8 bowls(If I remember right, my wizard mind seems clouded these days) To break in the cob and once that happens the cob "taste" should go away. I would say smoke it for a few weeks to a month and see if it is still present


----------



## bretted432 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

I like the corny/sweet taste of a new cob. It's almost a disappointment when it fades away 
The burning birch of the shank though... that's another story


----------



## chingachguk (Jun 15, 2010)

I just got my new mm cob and had the feeling there wasn't a good explanation for some funkyness I was tasting. I pulled off the stem and sure enough there was a filter in there. Never used one before, never will again. Pulled that thing out and now I think I can still taste a bit of cob flavor but I know for sure I'm tasting the tobacco better.

Not much one for the idea of filtering pipes. Sort of like I wouldn't send my pizza by the kids first and have them pick off all my pepperoni. Sort of seems to defeat the purpose. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

The taste will go away eventually. I think it is because most Missouri Meerschaums are 'finished' with a coat of varnish on the outside. I prefer the unfinished "nekked' versions, because I think they breath through the sides, and give you a great cool smoke. Missouri Meerschaum will send you any of their pipes in an unfinished 'nekked' state if you call and ask them. I just got a 'nekked' General that is an outstanding smoker. 

I think switching to a natural finish may solve your problem.


----------

